# Ielts /english test is it compulsory??



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi just wondered if anyone knows for certain if the IELTS (English test) is compulsory even though we are born and bread British and have studied.??
Is it compulsory since July 2010 ?? or can we prove we can read,write English by adding some literature with our application ??
Many Thanks
Maria


----------



## gfk (Sep 8, 2010)

m field said:


> Hi just wondered if anyone knows for certain if the IELTS (English test) is compulsory even though we are born and bread British and have studied.??
> Is it compulsory since July 2010 ?? or can we prove we can read,write English by adding some literature with our application ??
> Many Thanks
> Maria


sorry. i replied to your earlier post before i saw this one.
since june 26th, everyone ( main applicant only) must take an ielts test


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Thought so was hoping there might be an alternative route !!
Thanks for info. Better get him booked in then !
Thanks
Maria


----------

